# 2013 Haunted Overload progress thread



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

It was great to see everyone at the East Coast Haunt Club Gathering, and really awesome to have the tour come through the haunt. We have a progress thread up on Hauntworld, but we wanted to share some stuff on here as well.

Started in January taking down the old facade to make room for the big skull one you guys saw on Sunday.
























Here is a video of scares last year from Tim Bickford of Creative Cinema Video. Always get pumped up watching these!


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

It was finally time to get a new logo to give us more of a professional look and feel our old logo was designed by Eric back when the haunt was in his front yard.










We decided to work with Brainstorm Studios who really kicked ass on the logo and did their best to include everything we were looking for. This is what we got from them:










After some tweaks, we came up with this- it is what we use as a logo now. The best part is now having a file with different elements that we can separate out. Like now we can just use the pumpkin and put it on a round button or something.










We told Doug at Brainstorm that we wanted this pumpkin included- so we send him a picture of the huge pumpkin that is out in pumpkin alley.

This was the first draft they sent to us without any direction:










We sent this back to him to show him more of what we were looking for as to a feel:










After that, we got the final version above.


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is the digital mock up of the huge 4 story skull facade in the queue:










And here is the scale model that is created before every major building is done.



















Here is the base of the facade getting started:


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

Our photographers Dan and Suzanne of Artifact Images come by once in a while during construction. They've started doing these kick ass time lapse photos. These are not video clips, but individual photos. Amazing! I can wait to see what they can do at night! Be sure to watch these in HD:

Construction Time Lapse

Junkyard Time Lapse

Hillbilly Window Time Lapse


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

This is a cool one. Somehow, we had a pumpkin left over. Eric went over to carve in once in a while between cutting wood for the time lapse.

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EreVoIuEH34"

]Construction & Pumpkin Time Lapse[/URL]



















First carve of the season was in May!










We started working with an artist to create a comic book to sell as merch, but the price was too steep for us at the time. Check out the cover though- pretty cool work.


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

Got our new posters and banners done. We are trying to have a uniform marketing campaign with the same images being on everything.










More work on the skull










Eye sockets going up










Positioning features


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

Working on the roof of the mouth










Really taking shape










This is just the frame. The surface will be slab wood painted with glow in the dark paint and a giant reaper hood over it.


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

A few more kick ass time lapse videos. Watch these in full screen and HD!

Construction Time Lapse 2

More Time Lapse

Now you're all caught up! :googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW!! Impressive!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^What Hairazor said. Clearly you subscribe to the "Go big or go home" approach to doing up Halloween It really is impressive.

That comic book cover is gorgeous, too, as are the other graphics.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love that huge skull. Makes me wish you had been the architect for my house.


----------



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

*Awesome Haunt!*

Had a great time at HO on Sunday, looking forward to seeing it finished this year!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Incredible! You guys never cease to amaze! The scale alone is awe inspiring!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is insane..in a good way of course! Can't imagine the work you guys put into this but it's fantastic!


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks all for the feedback. It is a lot of work but pays off in the end to see all this stuff really come to life. To see our full show pictures check out the Facebook page, or our website.

Haunted Overload Facebook
Haunted Overload Website


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow! Looks Awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

... standing up... applauding.. wow

hell, your scale model scares me, can't imagine how scary the real thing is.  

Everything is fantastic.. wish I lived closer; would love to check that out.  But, on the other hand, glad I don't. If my ToTers saw your stuff and then saw my lame-a$$ stuff, I'd be laughed outta the neighborhood. 

Again, Fantastic!!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

When i first saw your small scale mockup I thought "are they kidding?" I guess you weren't. Fantastic!


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Very cool!!
Wish I lived closer...


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

Eric was asked to give a private tour to the East Coast Haunt Club last weekend. It was a lot of fun. Lots of people we hadn't met yet


















These photos really show the scale of the new skull facade.










Walley on the bottom left with a nail gun starting the skin of slabs.


----------



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

kylearruda said:


> Eric was asked to give a private tour to the East Coast Haunt Club last weekend. It was a lot of fun. Lots of people we hadn't met yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see myself in the first photo, and Walley is hilarious to be around! Sometimes I still hear the pterodactyl call in my head :googly:


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

Tim Bickford of Creative Cinema puts our videos together for us. Who gets pumped up watching these? I do!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

It makes what we have at the Yorkshire Scare Ground seem a little small scale.


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

I take summer classes while I'm in college so that I have more free time in the fall to help out at Haunted Overload.
I just took a media production class, and we had to put together a news piece and present it to the class. Check it out! It's pretty cool. The quality was a lot higher, but YouTube wasn't happy with that, so it got dumbed down a lot. Say hi to George in the video!






I am also the one who made the how to foam pumpkins Haunted Overload style for my senior project in high school. I plan on redoing it with actual video vs pictures.






If you're looking for a good laugh, here are some bloopers from my interview with our Jack of all Trades: Walley. Slow at the start, but it picks up.






Enjoy!

Kyle


----------



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

kylearruda said:


> I take summer classes while I'm in college so that I have more free time in the fall to help out at Haunted Overload.
> I just took a media production class, and we had to put together a news piece and present it to the class. Check it out! It's pretty cool. The quality was a lot higher, but YouTube wasn't happy with that, so it got dumbed down a lot. Say hi to George in the video!
> 
> Haunted Overload News Package - YouTube
> ...


I would assume the quality was better, judging by the camera you shot with, I'm gonna buy a camera like that, $2k later


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Kyle! Thanks for posting this stuff! I am a HUGE fan of Haunted Overload so the interview with Walley was a special treat! Any behind the scenes footage is a special treat actually. Keep it coming!!! I'll be up there Nov 2nd. Can not wait!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely amazing! The time lapse stuff is sensational as well.


----------



## kylearruda (Mar 26, 2013)

*HAUNTED OVERLOAD Night Time Lapse*

Check out this amazing time lapse video from Artifact Images. It is crazy to think that each frame is a single picture they took with their cameras!
Be sure to watch in HD and full screen. Let it load for a little to get the full effect.
Enter the Nightmare - Haunted Overload on Vimeo


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was fun to watch


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

very cool, wish I could do that for my yard!


----------



## VIGILANTE (Sep 19, 2010)

Pretty cool! I plan on doing a time-lapse video of my yard-haunt set-up for next year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy freaky deaky moly, stupendous!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh man... I want to be you guys when I grow up!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Quite impressive, i'm amazed. Great work!


----------

